# how do I convert my old computer monitors into video security monitors



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

Hi Everybody...... Hope I am asking this question in the right forum... I have a couple of those little wireless CCTV security cameras. I now have them connected to two 5 inch B&W portable TV with video input and audio input connections. they are working pretty good only for the fact that they are only black and white video screens, the security cameras are color and I was trying to hook them up to two 13'' color computer monitors. Can these 13'' computer monitor be used for security monitors and if so how do I convert them?

Thanks....Hope someone can help!


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Do you have a PC to run them through? Or do you just want to go from camera to Monitors?


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

just from camera to monitor...


----------



## x_saosin_x (Oct 13, 2005)

do you have video inputs in the monitors?


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

no,,,


----------



## x_saosin_x (Oct 13, 2005)

you could try asking electrical shops if they have any video/audio to montor crossover boxes,

like the video/audio to scart boxes they have.

duno how else it could work


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

ok, I will have to ask around. I thought that maybe I could get a cable that would connect to the back of the computer monitor and it would accept the video input cable from my security camera and then view it on the computer monitor.

Thanks for your help.....


----------



## x_saosin_x (Oct 13, 2005)

what inputs do you have on the back of the monitors, apart from the one that goes to a graphics card


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

There are no video inputs on my computer monitors,just a power cable and a nine pin parrellel cable that connects to the CPU of a computer. I am just trying to recycle the monitors and use them as two seperate video monitors for my vide security system.


----------



## x_saosin_x (Oct 13, 2005)

connect to the cpu? u sure


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

yes they are old computer monitors they have square connection that has (sorry I said 9 first) about 12 pins and it is about 3/4 inch long with two screws that connects to the video card of a computer.


----------



## x_saosin_x (Oct 13, 2005)

you said cpu, as in the central processing unit,

and i said about the one the graphics card.

well anyway have a look for a thing in an electronics shop.


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

ok will do .....

Thank again for your help....


----------



## gr8tdane (Aug 7, 2007)

You buy one of these:

http://www.foresight-cctv.com/AD001.htm


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

But I think you will be horrified when you find out the cost of the conversion boxes, it's a complex thing to convert a VGA monitor to AV input...

I suspect buying some cheap 14" color TV's with AV inputs may be the cheapest option?


----------



## huggie (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks for the information....


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Just FYI, let's clarify some terms:

"CPU" (Central Processing Unit) specifically refers to the chip inside your computer. Although the term has been used for the entire computer as well, that usage is archaic today.

Your monitor and video card use a VGA (Video Graphics Adapter) signal format; the connector itself an HD-15 (high-density, 15-pin).

The video signal itself is RGB (red/green/blue), in which the three colors are transmitted separately.

Your cameras are outputting composite video, in which all the color information is transmitted in one signal.

You essentially need to take that single feed, and split it out into separate RGB signals (as well as horizontal and vertical sync signals).

To summarize, there is no way to directly connect a composite video signal (such as coming out of your CCTV cameras) into an RGB input (VGA, DVI-A, etc.). There are "adapter" boxes for this, but they're more expensive than they're probably worth for your purposes.

Hmmm, then again, I could be wrong... a quick google "composite video to vga converter" turned up these, which list at only $99, and are on sale for $69: http://www.svideo.com/video2vga.html

There are some other options here as well, including one that also has a tuner so you can use your VGA monitor as a TV: http://www.ramelectronics.net/html/video-to-vga.html

Consider that a *new* 13-14" TV can be had for $60-$70, however, you may simply be better off just recycling the old VGA monitors, and just getting real TVs.


----------



## cdav91 (Aug 11, 2007)

most companies, at least large ones, have a set amount they budget for their security system. some have a set time amount when they must upgrade their security system to a new better system to stay up to date. i would try to find someone that upgrades these sysems and snag the old dvr and moniters. i am in the security buisness and my dad and a friend have old camera systems that work great still. it doesnt happen all the time though you just have to have lucky timing. i would try to talk to the person running the job and not the owner though.

you be surprised what you can get for beer also. hope this helps.


----------

